# General > Photography >  Photos for mid-life crisis

## psyberyeti

The beauty of an axel coupling. Is 'mid-life-crisis' a man only thing?



I have a feeling that there are not going to be too many additions to this thread - unless I am not alone in my mid-life crisis. ::

----------


## Raven

What a beautiful piece of engineering! Is it german?

----------


## joxville

..you've shown me your's, I'll show you mine.  :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

> What a beautiful piece of engineering! Is it german?


Nein, es ist amerikanisch. ;-)  {{{    ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> ..you've shown me your's, I'll show you mine.


Hello joxville, I like it. I've another piece of rust somewhere that drew my eye to the photo. 



I'm trying to find the most boring "only a man would take that photo" type photo in my collection. I have thought of a goody, but scary. ;-)

----------


## joxville

Here's a deluxe model!  ::

----------


## joxville

Is this boring enough?






P.S. They fit a Jaguar XJ6/XJ8 if anyone interested in buying them.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

My old cement mixer. How sad are we ?lol

----------


## psyberyeti

This was the shot that I was sort of after,

which invariably leads to this..........









no don't look...









It seemed like a good idea at the time. ;-)

----------


## Torvaig

::  Too late.....I looked........ ::

----------


## Tugmistress

::  brilliant thread, when i have time i'll have to find some of my 'boring' shots to add. Well done guys  :Grin:

----------


## Torvaig

I agree Tuggs; lighthearted fun never goes amiss...... ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

Unfortunately, It's not just a man thing....

----------


## Sapphire2803

Help! lol

----------


## Deemac

Here's mine!!

----------


## Raven

@ Psyber
I think your horizon slopes a little :-))
@ Sapphire
great detail!
@ Deemac,
Whats that? 20 Orgers holding up a pole?

----------


## Kenn

What is it about rust?

----------


## grumpyhippo

> What is it about rust?


I suspect that there comes a time in everyones life when you really appreciate that something has had a harder time than you. Never mind that its an inanimate object!!

----------


## psyberyeti

> Here's mine!!


That's quite an exciting find there Deemac - a 1963, 34kv (kilo volt) GEC, Mersh and Brindly ceramic cable holder. There are not many of these around. Don't let anyone know where this post is as the caps are collectors items.

----------


## psyberyeti

I've always loved this photo that I took in about 1978 at the Rutherford Appleton laboratory. 


Not brilliant quality, but exciting. It's bigger than it looks.

----------


## psyberyeti

... just to enhance the mid-life crisis feel, I have "Julia Dream" (from the Pink Floyed Relics album) on repeat while sorting through my old photos. I'll be getting my hippy beads out again soon. Cool Man!  :: 

Sapphire, I find I'm zooming your photos to see what the words are on the components. Fantastic photos. 

I can see I'm going to have to find my photo of my 'special stick' to put up for people to see.

----------


## psyberyeti

Stick, made by a friend to complete a very demanding task. It might not look like much, but it has fond memories of an exciting job while I sit by the Aga sipping my warm Cocoa.



Ah, nowI'm onto Hawkwind, 'Quark Strangeness and Charm. Seems apt for today. (What black hole? ;-))))))

This photo is a bloke photo - a view of the tensile cable ends that hold a nuclear reactor biological shield together. I thought it was very interesting nearly 30 years ago, and I still do now. I think it was to allow thermal expansion and contraction during operation, but keeping the concrete under tension. It was an official trip where we were allowed to take photos, even so I won't say where;


Taken with an old Chinon CE4 film camera under poor lighting.

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Not brilliant quality, but exciting. It's bigger than it looks.



Good heavens psyber your not still using that old line. Are you?  ::  ::

----------


## Raven

GH love your second photo!
Psyber, that green in the second photo of your last post must be universal! I remember seeing it at my dad`s work, the place was crawling with that colour! 
First photo looks slightly "Frankenstein-esque" :-)

Got some rusty old poles too...



They look as if they would have an endlife crisis rather than a midlife one :-)

----------


## wifie

Didn't think I had a rust pic - but I do!  This is what is left of the belgian trawler that went aground just round from Thurso East!

----------


## psyberyeti

If I was allowed to have one of these I would have one in bright yellow or lime green;


BoG (British or German) standard engineering (yes, that's where the term comes from) - and made in Great Britain. :: 

This is my dad's toy car - must be from about 1940. I think he must have just sat and looked at it. Not a mark on it.

----------


## Raven

If I was allowed to have one of these I would have it just like this one :-)

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Hi Raven
That reminded me of the old Tonka truck.
*Real tough toys for real tough boys,///TONKA*.
We went for a ride out one day and ended up going through a forrest for miles and miles and we ended up near Halidale I think.
Did we pass that truck on the way.?

----------


## joxville

I saw these two dumpers at Gills Bay, thought they would make a good restoration project for someone with time-lots of it!

----------


## psyberyeti

> If I was allowed to have one of these I would have it just like this one :-)


A fantastic piece of artwork Raven - but, I did think you might come up with a Unimog. ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> I saw these two dumpers at Gills Bay, thought they would make a good restoration project for someone with time-lots of it!


 Hello Joxville, do you know if they are still there? It would make a good subject for boys-toys/rust/decay/old/quiet/etc photos.

----------


## psyberyeti

[quote=Raven;430301]GH love your second photo!
Psyber, that green in the second photo of your last post must be universal! I remember seeing it at my dad`s work, the place was crawling with that colour! 
First photo looks slightly "Frankenstein-esque" :-)

Raven, yup, you  sussed it out. The long screwed bolt is used to hold my head on. I won't tell you where the bolt goes in. I am a self made man. It's just a shame that most of the parts were scavenged from the Rover plant in Birmingham when it closed down. ::  Bits of me go on strike every Friday lunch-time and refuse to work for the rest of the day. ::

----------


## Raven

Sorry Psyber, no Unimogs on offer this time, maybe next time when I go home :-)
Meanwhile this will have to do...



Must be something with oragne that is lureing me in to take the shot... :-)

----------


## joxville

They were both still there when this second pair of pics taken, a few months after the first two. The rusty dumper is on right of pic, just visible over top of Port-a-cabin. The yellow dumper has been moved to right hand side of entrance road. I notice there is an old bulldozer too which I didn't see on my previous visit.

----------


## Kenn

Stunning shot Raven was the light low to the horizon when it was taken or has it been a little enhanced to get that wonderful glow?

----------


## joxville

I've always liked the Unimog however I'd need a lottery win to afford this one: 







Click the link for more info:

http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/z...k-Edition.aspx

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## psyberyeti

Thanks joxville. I need to give a driving lesson this weekend, so that is where I will get my daughter to head for. 

I love the black Merc truck. It's absolutely stunning. Yup, I could drive that to work.

Ace

----------


## astroman

Really interesting thread - thanks for starting it off psyberyeti.

Raven, the photo of the orange digger is fantastic. The lighting and composition with the double rainbow make it something special.

----------


## Raven

Thanks Lizz & astroman! Sure the pic is enhanced, but the light, rainbows and the sky is real. I only had to clone half of Thurso of the shot as the digger was standing on the ruggby pitch. No time for great composition as the light was going quickly...

----------


## Torvaig

I'm enjoying these pictures too; has anyone got a close-up image of the beautiful mosses that grow on the flagstones that are used to mark boundaries of fields? They come in wonderful colours, shapes and textures.....

----------


## psyberyeti

Ok, it's obvious that these are not my photos, but they are postcards in my collection. 

These are probably the most boring pictures in the whole collection - I would like to see anybody  go more boring than this (although the video of a "1920's radiator valve" on YouTube is pretty close). 

So here they are;

and



Now I must away for my cardi, slippers and coaco and look for some photos of a torrid session - ooppppss - no, I mean a 'torroidal section' (older bloke photos). ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Brilliant those Psyberyeti, it links me with my thread on old cars. :Smile: 
I would guess the second one about mid sixties and I know where it is ::

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Raven

You know you have got the midlife crisis when you buy yourself a shiny cabriolet!!



You know you have got it really bad when you feel the need to put a shaggy old carpet in :-)))



Spotted on the famous Maximilian Strasse in Augsburg

----------


## Kenn

Great pictures Raven, well at least it was n't pink fake fur carpet!

----------


## joxville

Beautiful car Raven. Notice it has a British AA badge on it.

----------


## joxville

An old one from my collection.

----------


## Raven

> Beautiful car Raven. Notice it has a British AA badge on it.


Yep I did! It has got a beautiful german equivalent on too. To be honest, I wouldnt mind the Jag, even with the carpet :: 

Well, for the postcards, they are so bad that they almost seem good :Wink:

----------


## Raven

Surely this photo must be bad enough to qualify here? I just wonder what "Mushroom - Pin - Tumblers" are :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

Live German industrial metal bands



..and not realising you're standing in the mosh pit before the first punch gets thrown :: .

Great fun though......

----------


## psyberyeti

This was one of midlife crisis phases...

...but I sold it last year as the 'mind-altering-sheep' on these roads out west just made it too dangerous to keep risking my neck every day.  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Some of the segments of coils (used to confine the beam) ready to go into intp JET way back in 1984. [I had one of those horrible Kodak point and shoot cameras that was about half the size of a house brick.]

This really big kit for boys to play with. ::

----------


## Raven

:: Blyme Psyber, this wild combo does not look like they would cater for a clientel that wears cardis, corduroy slippers and sips cocoa!!! Do they fall into the category "Krautrock" then? 

Fesch, fesch! Shall we call you Psyberrocket now?? :Wink:

----------


## joxville

I notice Tugmistress is slow to put up a pic of her on her motorbike in this 'mid-life crisis' thread.  :: 

Anyone spotted the 'Easy Rider' going around Thurso yet?

----------


## Deemac

OK, couldn't resist this line of thought. Take an ultra boring shot such as this . . . . . .



And turn it into this!! (slightly less boring I hope!!) - 3D model of proposed house.

----------


## Raven

Pebbledash! Depressingly BORING, fits well here :-)) Well done the last twos though!

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Do they fall into the category "Krautrock" then?


Don't know about that but this is definitely 'Scotrock' ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> Blyme Psyber, this wild combo does not look like they would cater for a clientel that wears cardis, corduroy slippers and sips cocoa!!! Do they fall into the category "Krautrock" then? 
> 
> Fesch, fesch! Shall we call you Psyberrocket now??


I just love most types of 'Krautrock' - except for Tokyo Hotel. Is the lead singer a boy or a girl?? Heavy rock musc needs to be BoG standard - the Americans don't have a clue about rock music. Americans seem to be happy with close-harmony singer together. I would have really liked to see Rammstein at an Ozzfest. 

So, no, I put the cords and slippers away when I'm listening to proper mid-life crisis rock music - I would not want to spill my cocoa on them.  ::  That's my alter ego (Ace) on the motorbike. He's younger than me ;-)

----------


## sassylass

> Don't know about that but this is definitely 'Scotrock'


oooooo that's gorgeous, would LOVE to have that in my collection  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

> Don't know about that but this is definitely 'Scotrock'


Oh yes I've got some 'Scotrock' as well - SAHB (Sensational Alex Harvey Band) from the 70's and some Ivor Cutler.

----------


## Raven

@GH great stuff, love the pattern :Wink: 
@Psyber Tokyo Hotel, what a bunch of Milchbubis! So if you like Krautrock do you actually understand what the combos are singing about or do you just mime to the music??  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> @GH great stuff, love the pattern
> @Psyber Tokyo Hotel, what a bunch of Milchbubis! So if you like Krautrock do you actually understand what the combos are singing about or do you just mime to the music??


Raven, nope, don't understand a word of it. I do a lot of Klingon shouting in the car when I'm on my own; I imagine my German is as good as Crabtree's French in 'Allo 'Allo. ::  I don't know what I am singing along to - which I suppose is a bit dangerous :: .

----------


## Raven

> Raven, nope, don't understand a word of it. I do a lot of Klingon shouting in the car when I'm on my own; I imagine my German is as good as Crabtree's French in 'Allo 'Allo. I don't know what I am singing along to - which I suppose is a bit dangerous.


You are a bit like my brother singing in english then. He always finds it amazing when people actually understand what the band is singing. Never mind, as long as only you can hear what you sing, no harm is done :: 

And now for something completely different...

----------


## Raven

When you are in the middle of your midlife crisis, have you already passed your best?



Peeps concerned tell me, because I havent got a clue :-)

----------


## grumpyhippo

> When you are in the middle of your midlife crisis, have you already passed your best?
> 
> Peeps concerned tell me, because I havent got a clue :-)


Of course you've passed your best, but don't worry, because the only person who doesn't recognise this fact is the person in the middle of the mid life crisis.  But don't worry because if your in a true midlife crisis you'll be able to really enjoy all the things that cause your children maximum embarassment.....dancing in weird ways at family get togethers, singing out loud to songs while driving (especially to radio 2), getting excited when the post is delivered (even when its just junk mail), looking up old friends on 'friends reunited', claiming not to be able to work an ipod (what ever that is?) and all the other things that make mature middle age a thrill a minute. But the most important thing about is a midlife crisis is *YOU JUST DON'T CARE. 

*Remember it should be every parents ambition to live long enough to become a burden to their children.....or as is also known.... pay back time.

I've been through the mincer of life and now I'm going rusty ........disgracefully!!!!!!

----------


## inorg

Great picture, ! can equate to that one!

----------


## ~~Tides~~

fantastic thread.

----------


## Raven

> Of course you've passed your best, but don't worry, because the only person who doesn't recognise this fact is the person in the middle of the mid life crisis.  But don't worry because if your in a true midlife crisis you'll be able to really enjoy all the things that cause your children maximum embarassment.....dancing in weird ways at family get togethers, singing out loud to songs while driving (especially to radio 2), getting excited when the post is delivered (even when its just junk mail), looking up old friends on 'friends reunited', claiming not to be able to work an ipod (what ever that is?) and all the other things that make mature middle age a thrill a minute. But the most important thing about is a midlife crisis is *YOU JUST DON'T CARE. 
> 
> *Remember it should be every parents ambition to live long enough to become a burden to their children.....or as is also known.... pay back time.
> 
> I've been through the mincer of life and now I'm going rusty ........disgracefully!!!!!!


OHO, wise words GH! I shall remember them in about 20-30 years time  :: 

How about you and Psyber start up a boyband then??

@ Tides, please enlighten us what it is on the pic!!! Looks somewhat "well beyond midlife crisis"  :Wink:

----------


## Raven

Leaning on to GH rusty kitchen applicances...

What could be more boring than a rusty old pot on a stick? :-)

----------


## Kenn



----------


## nirofo

Here's an interesting one.

*Stone in church wall at Balnakiel-Durness.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Deemac

Back to the post vibe

----------


## North Light

This has gone a bit quiet, 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2898709413/

The interesting question was "To remove the rubbish or not"?

Mind you the slipway was so slippery that what I was really concentrating on was not going "Base over Apex"!

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## Raven

@ NL, rubbish in definately!
@ Kevin, why would anybody take rubbsih photos?? :-))

----------


## nirofo

Mid life crisis perhaps ???

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## golach

Kevin, are you related to the Wombles  ::

----------


## 2little2late

> Back to the post vibe


On the subject of posts

----------


## nirofo

Don't you dare make fun of fence posts, I live in one !!!

*Oystercatcher nesting on top of a fence post.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Raven

When you are in the midlife crisis does that mean you just "hang around"?

----------


## psyberyeti

> When you are in the midlife crisis does that mean you just "hang around"?


That's brilliant, but I would be tempted to remove the spider from the photo and just leave its shadow - very spooky ::

----------


## Raven

> That's brilliant, but I would be tempted to remove the spider from the photo and just leave its shadow - very spooky



Mr psyber, I suspect you are watching too many horror movies!

----------


## Kenn



----------


## plumber



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Kevin Milkins

From an old Triumph to a newer Triumph

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## wicker05



----------


## Raven

So bad.... it`s almost good again :-) (bit like snow ploughs...)

----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Raven

Y, Y, Y is nobody posting in this thread anymore????

----------


## psyberyeti

Now, this photo I like very much.  :: 




> So bad.... it`s almost good again :-) (bit like snow ploughs...)

----------


## Raven

> Now, this photo I like very much.


Haha, I knew that this pic would appeal to a certain age group :: 



Out with the old...

----------


## Deemac

. . . . In with the new :-))

----------


## Aaldtimer

Aye right, Deemac. Let's see you open a tin of beans wi' 'at!  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

I really like the design of this truck ...


It is rather beautiful.  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

some people like shoes and feet.  :: 

Give me a beautifully formed wheel anyday ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Hello Deemac, I hope you took the photo yourself in the spirit of this thread. It looks good enough to have been done by a proffes... profesh..  a proper photographer. :: 




> . . . . In with the new :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

I do like a nicely turned out wheel ;-)) 


This one is even 'Regroovable' - wow :: 

[Taken in Scrabster while waiting for a boat ride :: ]

----------


## psyberyeti

Raven, can't you afford something brighter than a 25W bulb? :Grin: . 

Where is the can opener "MADE ..." in? The photo leaves us with unanswered questions. I have a similar one which says "MADE IN ENGLAND" - but as far as I can tell, it does not work :: .





> Haha, I knew that this pic would appeal to a certain age group
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the old...

----------


## Raven

> Raven, can't you afford something brighter than a 25W bulb?
> 
> Where is the can opener "MADE ..." in? The photo leaves us with unanswered questions. I have a similar one which says "MADE IN ENGLAND" - but as far as I can tell, it does not work


Och well psyber, you should know that my photography is a little on the dark side :: 

Course it says: "MADE IN ENGLAND" if it would say "MADE IN UZBEKISTAN" it probably would be still working  ::  ::

----------


## Raven

psyber, if you like nice wheels, you will love the ones on my car...

Beautifully covered in rust ::

----------


## Deemac

> Hello Deemac, I hope you took the photo yourself in the spirit of this thread. It looks good enough to have been done by a proffes... profesh.. a proper photographer.


Ach, psyber - how could you ever doubt me!! I NEVER post an image that I didn't take myself. 

Just playing with the studio flash heads and light-cube (Warehouseexpress about £70 - ebay - £9 inc. delivery!! :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

Well, if you will buy a French car ... :: 




> psyber, if you like nice wheels, you will love the ones on my car...
> 
> Beautifully covered in rust

----------


## Raven

Oh, nonono senor psyber! I drive auto emocion! The wheels on the french car (which I am allowed to take out now and then) look like this :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

... well, at my age there is little else to get excited about :Wink: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/90288229@N00/1715438292/



edit: Rats - I didn't get that right.





oh, I give up!

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti,

I shouldn't chuckle, but the number of times I've done that !!

Like the wheel. Class VW.

----------


## Raven

Speaking of trucks... now thats what I call a beauty!!!  :Wink:  Iwish it would come back...

----------


## Raven

Half past.... well nearly...

----------


## Deemac

More rust at Loch More!!

----------


## Deemac

> Half past.... well nearly...


It could be five to midnight also :-))

----------


## Raven

> It could be five to midnight also :-))


If you live in Australia maybe  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

The man in the car shop said "whatever you do, don't turn the ESP button to the off position". Well, that sounded like a challenge ... so I put my foot down, and there was a bit of tyre smoke, but it was good fun just reliving my youth  :: ...



http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N00/3065843687/

It seems a lot easier using Flickr than Photobucket. ::

----------


## Raven

[QUOTE=

It seems a lot easier using Flickr than Photobucket. :: [/QUOTE]

Whats the prob with Photobucket psyber? Dont they run courses how to operate Photobucket in your nursing home???
 ::

----------


## psyberyeti

http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N0...7602827814131/

and  


http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N0...7602827814131/

 ::

----------


## Isis



----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thats a very thought provoking photo and had to look at it several times to realise it was a part reflection.
Well done

----------


## Deemac

Fabulous abstract observation. Nicley done.

----------


## Deemac

This was taken late morning, this Saturday (29/11/2008). Out with the prime at F1.4 trying for a "wintery" vibe & DOF!!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> This was taken late morning, this Saturday (29/11/2008). Out with the prime at F1.4 trying for a "wintery" vide & DOF!!


I like what I think is barley straw poking through the ice.

----------


## Raven

Cold feet.... well at least someone will have them... :Wink:  I kinda liked the "floating aspect"

----------


## psyberyeti

Are you sure that they are not _snow shoes_  :: 

It's a bit central isn't it? And the 'shoe event horizon' is definitely not straight. I don't know (sigh) - amatuers. 




> Cold feet.... well at least someone will have them... I kinda liked the "floating aspect"

----------


## Raven

> Are you sure that they are not _snow shoes_ 
> 
> It's a bit central isn't it? And the 'shoe event horizon' is definitely not straight. I don't know (sigh) - amatuers.



Ahh, central... horizon... straight... pffft, they are sparkly, thats all that matters!  ::  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## North Light

Raven, 

That would be a bit chilly first thing in the morning!

Great lighting.

----------


## Deemac

Here's some more cold stuff. Not seen a frost such as this in a long time!!

----------


## North Light

Nice detail Deemac.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Excellent frosty detail Deemac,thats what my scope ended up like last Friday night i think it was.

----------


## Raven

.... and now for something completely different.... Its...



 ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> .... and now for something completely different.... Its...


there must be a party on somewhere - you can drink it by the tub load ::

----------


## Raven

Well.... I assumed when one is having one`s mid-life crisis one must be old and creaky... but obviously I havent got a clue... as I am FAAAAR too young :-)))

----------


## psyberyeti

> Well.... I assumed when one is having one`s mid-life crisis one must be old and creaky... but obviously I havent got a clue... as I am FAAAAR too young :-)))


 
Hardy har har har. When I can think of a witty repost I will be back (just don't hold your breath - the well oiled cogs are going out in the rain). ::

----------


## Raven

> Hardy har har har. When I can think of a witty repost I will be back (just don't hold your breath - the well oiled cogs are going out in the rain).


Well then... over an hour later.... I`ll make that "Germany 1 - England zilch" then  ::

----------


## Raven

..................................................  ......... a little tribute to the elderly  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

Straight 6, with DOHC, 187BHP, 4 litres. Isn't it beautiful? :: 

 ::

----------


## Raven

> Straight 6, with DOHC, 187BHP, 4 litres. Isn't it beautiful?
> 
> [/URL]


I bet that green stuff is lubricant!???  ::

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti,

I had a funny feeling I was going to find that photo here.

4 litres and only 187 bhp?

----------


## psyberyeti

Northlight - yes 'Amerkin' Jeep, so all grunt/glitz/noise - but it did go like a rocket.

Raven - Doof, Auto ist, das Blut ::

----------


## Raven

> Raven - Doof, Auto ist, das Blut


Qué¿ Psyber your knowledge of the German language seems to be far more superior than mine, can you say that in English please?  ::

----------


## nirofo

Cold drink anyone, or have you been Tangoed?

*Tango drinks can on ice.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Raven

A pole with a view.... God I hope this is pc....

----------


## psyberyeti

Nope, I think it's 'TV'  :: 




> A pole with a view.... God I hope this is pc....

----------


## psyberyeti

New car
Engine
Fishnets

all in one photo: 

PS No, my horizon is not straight ::

----------


## Raven

Your engine has definately got an evil eye!!!

----------


## psyberyeti

This is a fantastic cutting from a 1951 magazine. Old, techy stuff, is so much fun. 



It's only fitting for a really big camera to be shown on the 'Photography' forum.

----------


## North Light

Christmas Shopping.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3114109100/

----------


## psyberyeti

... you go back to have a look at the house you grew up in, 600 miles away, and you tell your kids how you had to go to bed fully dressed and had to scrape the frost off your Christmas presents - and they don't believe you!!! :Wink: 


Where I spent the first 15 years of my life in the Birmingham rat race.

----------


## 2little2late

Lucky Fella!  ::

----------


## dirdyweeker

> Lucky Fella!



 ::    Simple but (to me) hilariously funny. Certainly made my mid life crisis day a big bit better. Thanks for that 2little2late

----------


## psyberyeti

Not sure if this should be in 'Mid-life Crisis' or 'Boys Toys'. 

A very good day out with robots to play with.

----------


## wifie

Looks more like a bug than a martian to me (not that I know any martians)!  What is it please?

----------


## Raven

AAAAwwww, that is so super cute!!!  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

> AAAAwwww, that is so super cute!!!


You should see the other one ...

A search and rescue robot.
Robots supplied and trained by MSIS and Hydropulsion.  :: 

NB No robots were harmed in the taking of these photographs :Wink:

----------


## Raven

Fantastic subject! I guess it would not doo to well in Robot Wars though :-)))

----------


## psyberyeti

It is the camera end of a pipe-crawler. With a little encouragement it could be used for endoscopy :: . It would make your eyes water a bit though. ::  :: 




> Looks more like a bug than a martian to me (not that I know any martians)! What is it please?

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Sporran

Lovely pic, LIZZ. Even things past their prime can be beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti,

Great looking toys.

LIZZ,
Love the roses.

----------


## nirofo

*I wonder who this was pretending to be part of the breakwater while he sneaked a crafty photo ???*

*Photo was taken about 15.00 this afternoon.*


*In Hiding ?*


*nirofo.*

----------


## psyberyeti

OK. I canut speel. Its sposed to bee "Give an old chap a shed ...". I can't edit the title.

... thinks he'll build that steam powered yatch he been meaning to have since he was a boy. :: 


 ::

----------


## eddiston

Not quite sure why I had the urge to photograph my shiny new lawn mower!

----------


## Raven

> Not quite sure why I had the urge to photograph my shiny new lawn mower!


Welcome to the club!  ::

----------


## Kenn

eddiston , may be you were trying to work up some enthusiasm to cut the grass!
Like the picture.

----------


## daviddd

My Rohloff Hub gearbox on Thorn Raven Tour bicycle - Vorspring dur Technic (or similar) - a thing of sublime beauty.

----------


## Raven

> My Rohloff Hub gearbox on Thorn Raven Tour bicycle - Vorspring dur Technic (or similar) - a thing of sublime beauty.



A Raven bike?? I want to see the whole thing!! 

I think you mean: Vorsprung durch Technik  :Wink:

----------


## daviddd

voila,,

----------


## Raven

Haha, your bike is either VERY small, or the grass is VERY long  ::  Thanks for showing!  :Wink:

----------


## daviddd

big bike, even bigger sugar cane!

----------


## psyberyeti

Cute robots again :Grin:

----------


## psyberyeti

Bettyhill Hotel



Washed and polised, cropped and contrast applied to the sky.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thats a cracker psyber,unusual perspective that works a treat.

----------


## psyberyeti

Yay - I get to play with one of these this week. OK, it's not a remote control car but it can pull 2 men along - underwater, and send the video feed back to your mates on dry land. :Grin:  Big kid play things. 


Just cropped, leaving the person in for scale. It's intended as a photo record.

----------


## Deemac

> Bettyhill Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> Washed and polised, cropped and contrast applied to the sky.


There's a "Shining" vibe about this psyber - lovely capture

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti,
A dramatic angle and an excellent sky.

----------


## wicker05



----------


## wifie

No I would be cool in the lime green thread!  Cool pics!

----------


## donsinc

My mid-life crisis, for those who are not familiar with NA cars, this is a 1949 METEOR built by the Mercury division of Ford of Canada.

----------


## Kenn

Swing low, Oh flower of Scotland, Oh Land of my fathers ,The Marseillaise are marching on Ireland, Ireland turning it Azzuri Blue.

----------


## Kenn



----------

